# rifled barrel for the super black eagle



## GOOSEWHISPERER (Mar 4, 2006)

Hey guy's need your help I have a sbe-2 left hand and was wondering do they make rifled barrels for them yet? if so were can I get one :sniper:


----------



## Architect414 (Nov 9, 2006)

They don't make a rifled slug barrel for them yet, but the slug barrel for the regular SBE will work on them. I've used my barrel on both my SBE and my dad's SBE 2. However, most places don't carry the barrels on hand, they have to order it from Benelli. And it can take forever to get the barrel. It took me over 9 months to get mine, but it's well worth the wait. I would recamend the Hornaday SST slugs, they run a little spendy but I can shoot 4 inch groupings at 150 yards.


----------

